# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Coste recibo luz en mayo 2014

## Jonasino

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2124...ublica/costes/
Ojo, por algunos expertos en el tema existen ciertas dudas sobre la fiabilidad de la fuente de la noticia, al no estar al día de algunas particularidades del mercado energético español.

----------

